# new



## Tylo (Mar 14, 2009)

im new to trapping and i would like to know if waxing your traps is a need to trap canine. ad can any one give me some muskrat tips


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

welcome to the forum. 

you do need to dye and wax your traps. canines can smell 'em if you don't, and they'll dig the traps up. it's kindof late in the season to trap canines in most areas, as the pelts aren't prime anymore.

what sort of traps are you using for muskrat?


----------



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

dying is a must especially with k-9s and i use a 110 coni on muskrats just stake in front of there wholes


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

i dont want to disagree but dyeings main good is cammoing the trap if it gets sprung and is out of the dirt, less likely for a theif to see. waxing has two plusses, one is it speeds up your trap action some, and the main reason is to water proof your trap. neither will conceal any odors. the main thing you want to do is make sure if your using new traps is to boil all the factory oil off. after the oil is off they will get a thin coat of rust quick and hold the dyeing much better.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'll agree with Fishguts, dying a trap is only for looks, I've trapped a few coyote when I was younger with just waxed traps and with just straight logwood dye. Dye will prevent some rust also, but once you have rust, you'll always have it.

Now all my traps are both logwood dye and waxed. You get smarter as you go.

xdeano


----------

